# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Disa komanda per menyne nis > ekzekuto (start > run)

## benseven11

disa komanda ne xp start/run
# Disk Managment - diskmgmt.msc 
# Device Manager - devmgmt.msc 
# Disk Defrag - dfrg.msc 
# Event Viewer - eventvwr.msc 
# Shared Folders - fsmgmt.msc 
# Group Policies - gpedit.msc 
# Local Users and Groups - lusrmgr.msc 
# Performance Monitor - perfmon.msc 
# Resultant Set of Policies - rsop.msc 
# Local Security Settings - secpol.msc 
# Services - services.msc 
# Component Services - comexp.msc
# Indexing services-ciadv.msc

----------


## DaNgErOuS

flm beno

----------


## kodi403

Ja dhe disa komanda te tjera te dobishme:

*iexplore adresa* - Hapet Internet Explorer me adresen e dhene

*netscp adresa* - Hapet Netscape Communication me adresen e dhene

*cmd* - Hapet MS-DOS Command Prompt

dhe

*msmsgs* - Hapet MSN Messenger (kjo vlene per verzionin 4.7; verzionet e reja perdorin emer tjeter).

Tung!

----------


## TDevices

ajo qe the ti kodi403 nuk eshte per MSN Messenger, vlen vetem per Windows Messenger. *Per MSN Messenger eshte msnmsgr*

Dhe dicka tjeter. Nese keni disa kompjutera ne rrjet dhe keni shared folders, per te mos u bezdisur me My Network Places mjafton te shkruash ne Run  \\emrikompjuterit\ dhe me pas te dalin te gjitha folderat qe jane shared per ate kompjuter.

----------


## qoska

po komandat qe fillojne me net
psh net use p: \\[emer kompjuterit]\driveri qe doni te shikoni] dhe ju del tek my computer
kjo eshte e lezetshme
net send [emer kompjuter] mesazhi
ben popup te nje mesgbox ne kompjuterin [emer kompjuteri] me permbajtje mesazh
snvol32 hap kontrollin e volumit
...
.
.
.
.
boll per sot

----------


## helios

sa te veshtira po me duken keto komanda tani, jo 'sndvol32', jo 'net use p: \\...blah blah', jo 'msnmsgr' a ku di une se s'po i mbaj me mend! 
S'me thoni ç'i duhen komandat perdoruesve te 'Dritareve'??? Shortcuts??? S'besoj, se ikonat per ate pune jane! Apo ju pelqen te komplikoni pak veten me zor se ju duket shume i thjeshte perdorimi i kompjuterit?

----------


## benseven11

ashtu eshte majemi smbahen mend  komandat mund te mbash mend vetem ndonje qe e perdor shpesh
ato komandat jane vene ketu per cdo rast,kur dikush kerkon te hape nje servis
ose aplikacion shume shpejt, duke shkuar tek postet ketu kopjon komanden dhe e  ben paste tek start/run
disa komanda te tjera(ne disa prej Komandave me poshte kerkohet qe pasi ke shkuar start run te futet njehere komanda cmd dhe me pas komanda ne listen ketu
kopjohet dhe behet paste te dritarja ne Dos)
dxdiag     - direktX diagnostik
bootcfg: shikon boot settings start run cmd     bootcfg
defrag-defragmentarizim
dfrg.msc- defragmentarizim
diskpart- start run cmd     diskpart shikon particionet(ne dos me nje ? mbrapa jep nje liste mundesish)
driverquery-jep listen e komplet driverave dhe cilesite e tyre(properties)
fsutil--------start run-cmd-fsutil
getmac-medai akses kontroll adres
gpresult-grup policy rezultatet(settings)
helpctr-hap pjesen e help dhe suport te windowsit
ipseccmd-konfiguron,ben ndryshime te protokolli i policise se internet security
netsh-konfigurim rrjeti
netsh /? -jep informacion per netsh komanden
 openfiles - i jep administratorit mundesi te shikoje skedaret e hapur
openfiles /? informacion per open komanden
pagefileconfig - lejon te shohesh settings dhe besh ndryshime ne virtual memorjen
e sistemit
prncnfg-jep te dhena per konfiguracionin e printerit
recover - komande qe te ndihmon per te ndrequr nje pjese te demtuar te lexushme ne harddrive
reg - regjister   ose regedit
schtasks- mjet per ti lene nje ose disa procese windowsit ti kryeje ne nje orar te caktuar automatikisht
schtasks /?-jep informacion dhe detaje per komanden me lart
sfc - kontroll i gjithe skedareve te systemit(qe jane nen directorine C:\ dhe C:\windows
shutdown - jep liste me mundesira per te mbyllur kompjuterin
systeminfo-informacion per gjerat kryesore te sistemit
tasklist- jep te dhena per gjithe proceset(njelloj si tek proceset e taskmanagerit) 
shume e rendesishme per te pare se kush nga proceset ose aplikacionet
harxhon me shume memorje,e ngarkon me shume sistemin gje qe con ne shume raste ne ngadalsim te punes se kompjuterit (mem usage- te dhenat ne Kb) 
start/run/cmd ne dritaren dos behet paste tasklist
taskkill-te pushosh aktivitetin e nje procesi ose servisi
taskkill /? - jep informacion per komanden dhe sintaksat mundesite
BCKGZM.EXE - Backgammon 
CHKRZM.EXE - Checkers 
CONF.EXE - NetMeeting 
DIALER.EXE - Phone Dialer 
HELPCTR.EXE - Help and Support 
HRTZZM.EXE - Internet Hearts 
HYPERTRM.EXE - HyperTerminal 
ICWCONN1.EXE - Internet Connection Wizard 
IEXPLORE.EXE - Internet Explorer 
INETWIZ.EXE - Setup Your Internet Connection 
INSTALL.EXE - User's Folder 
MIGWIZ.EXE - File and Settings Transfer Wizard 
MOVIEMK.EXE - Windows Movie Maker 
MPLAYER2.EXE - Windows Media Player Version 6.4.09.1120 
MSCONFIG.EXE - System Configuration Utility 
MSIMN.EXE - Outlook Express 
MSINFO32.EXE - System Information 
MSMSGS.EXE - Windows Messenger 
MSN6.EXE - MSN Explorer 
PBRUSH.EXE - Paint 
PINBALL.EXE - Pinball loje
RVSEZM.EXE - Reversi loje
SHVLZM.EXE - Spades loje
TABLE30.EXE - User's Folder 
WAB.EXE - Windows Address Book 
WABMIG.EXE - Address Book Import Tool 
WINNT32.EXE - User's Folder 
WMPLAYER.EXE - Windows Media Player 
WRITE.EXE - Wordpad 
CALC.EXE - Calculator 
CHARMAP.EXE - Character Map 
CLEANMGR.EXE - Disk Space Cleanup Manager 
CLICONFG.EXE - SQL Client Configuration Utility 
CLIPBRD.EXE - Clipbook Viewer 
CLSPACK.EXE - Class Package Export Tool 
CMD.EXE - Command Line 
CMSTP.EXE - Connection Manager Profile Installer 
CONTROL.EXE - Control Panel 
DCOMCNFG.EXE - Component Services 
DDESHARE.EXE - DDE Share 
DRWATSON.EXE - Doctor Watson v1.00b 
DRWTSN32.EXE - Doctor Watson Settings 
DVDPLAY.EXE - DVD Player 
DXDIAG.EXE - DirectX Diagnostics 
EUDCEDIT.EXE - Private Character Editor 
EVENTVWR.EXE - Event Viewer 
EXPLORER.EXE - Windows Explorer 
FREECELL.EXE - Free Cell loje
FXSCLNT.EXE - Fax Console 
FXSCOVER.EXE - Fax Cover Page Editor 
FXSEND.EXE - MS Fax Send Note Utility 
IEXPRESS.EXE - IExpress 2.0 
LOGOFF.EXE - System Logoff 
MAGNIFY.EXE - Microsoft Magnifier(lentja) 
MMC.EXE - Microsoft Management Console 
MOBSYNC.EXE - Microsoft Synchronization Manager 
MPLAY32.EXE - Windows Media Player version 5.1 
MSHEARTS.EXE - Hearts loje
MSPAINT.EXE - Paint loje
MSTSC.EXE - Remote Desktop Connection 
NARRATOR.EXE - Microsoft Narrator 
NETSETUP.EXE - Network Setup Wizard 
NOTEPAD.EXE - Notepad 
NSLOOKUP.EXE - NSLookup Application 
NTSD.EXE - Symbolic Debugger for Windows 2000 
ODBCAD32.EXE - ODBC Data Source Administrator 
OSK.EXE - On Screen Keyboard 
OSUNINST.EXE - Windows Uninstall Utility 
PACKAGER.EXE - Object Packager 
PERFMON.EXE - Performance Monitor 
PROGMAN.EXE - Program Manager 
RASPHONE.EXE - Remote Access Phonebook 
REGEDIT.EXE - Registry Editor 
REGEDT32.EXE - Registry Editor 
RESET.EXE - Resets Session 
RSTRUI.EXE - System Restore(restaurim riparim i sistemit duke e kthyer mbrasht ne gjendjen e meparshme sic ka qene para 1 jave)
RTCSHARE.EXE - RTC Ndarje aplikacionesh
SHRPUBW.EXE - Krijim i Shared Folder 
SHUTDOWN.EXE - System Shutdown 
SIGVERIF.EXE -  verifikues firme per ndonje file(File Signature )
SNDREC32.EXE - regjistrus(incizues zeri) 
SNDVOL32.EXE - Volumi zerit 
SOL.EXE - Solitaire  Loje
SPIDER.EXE - Spider Loje
SYNCAPP.EXE - krijon valixhen( Briefcase )
SYSEDIT.EXE -  Editor per te bere ndryshime ne systemin e windowsit
SYSKEY.EXE - SAM mjet per te kycur 
TASKMGR.EXE - Task Manaxher 
TELNET.EXE - MS Telnet klient 
TSSHUTDN.EXE - mbyllje e sistemit 
TOURSTART.EXE - Windows Tour  
UTILMAN.EXE -  Manaxher sistemi
USERINIT.EXE -  Dokumenta 
VERIFIER.EXE -  manaxher Verifikus driverash  
WIAACMGR.EXE - Scanner dhe Kamera 
WINCHAT.EXE -  Chat 
WINHELP.EXE - Windows Motorr ndihme 
WINHLP32.EXE - Ndihme 
WINMINE.EXE - Minesweeper 
WINVER.EXE -  cfare Windows Versioni ke?  
WRITE.EXE - WordPad 
WSCRIPT.EXE - Windows Script Host 
WUPDMGR.EXE - Windows Update  
ACCESS.CPL - mundesira aksesi
APPWIZ.CPL - Shton heq Programe 
DESK.CPL - Cilesite e figures
HDWWIZ.CPL - Shton instalon nje hardware te re 
INETCPL.CPL - IE cilesite
INTL.CPL - Gjuha dhe rajonet gjeografike(mundesite per ndryshime
JOY.CPL - kontroll lojrash 
MAIN.CPL - Miu 
MMSYS.CPL - Sounds dhe Audio 
NCPA.CPL - Lidhje rrjeti
NUSRMGR.CPL - llogarite emer passwordet( login User Accounts) 
ODBCCP32.CPL - ODBC 
POWERCFG.CPL - Cilesite e rrymes 
SYSDM.CPL - Cilesite e sistemit
TELEPHON.CPL - telefoni dhe modemi 
TIMEDATE.CPL - Ora dhe data(cilesite-properties) 
CERTMGR.MSC - Certifikatat 
CIADV.MSC -  Service Indeksimi skedaresh 
COMPMGMT.MSC -  Manaxhim kompjuteri
DEVMGMT.MSC - Device Manager (shume e rendesishme per te gjetur problemet difektet me gjithe driverat ne windows) 
DISKMGMT.MSC -  Manaxhim disku
EVENTVWR.MSC - SHikuesi i ngjarjeve(shume komande e rendesishme per te gjetur gabimet difektet ne windows sipas EVENT ID....NR  + ndonje dll ose exe skedar ne pershkrim) 
FSMGMT.MSC - Shared Folders 
LUSRMGR.MSC - Local Users dhe  Groupe 
NTMSMGR.MSC -  informacion per hardriverat e jashtem te lidhur me usb ose serial kabell me kompjuterin 
NTMSOPRQ.MSC  
PERFMON.MSC - Monitor per shkallen e rendimentit dhe kualitetit te punes se windowsit
SERVICES.MSC - Serviset 
WMIMGMT.MSC - Windows Manaxhim 
CONTROL USERPASSWORDS2 - User Account 
__________________

----------


## Mister Enigma

*E keni harruar si duket një:
regedit - hapet Registry Editor.
*

----------


## xhafo

> *E keni harruar si duket një:
> regedit - hapet Registry Editor.
> *


si ka mundesi permes net send te dergohet nje folder ne kompjuterin tjeter

----------


## Akulli

> si ka mundesi permes net send te dergohet nje folder ne kompjuterin tjeter


Net send eshte per mesazhe nepermjet windows messenger. Per te cuar file duhet te perdoresh FTP ;-) ose direct nepermejet sharing nqs eshte ne te njejtin network

----------


## Davius

_Kam nje pyetje:_

Ku mund te gjeje komandat per ndonje program te caktuar qe dua te hap mes Run-it.
Shembull: Dua te hap Winamp ose Atomixmp3 mes Run - por komanden e sakte s'mundet te gjeje per keto programe, valle ku mund te gje ate tek.... C:\Program Files/emri programit.... apo si.

Ju flm

----------


## qoska

davius,

e para duhet te njihesh se si punojne komandat nga Start->Run.
Cdo emer qe shkruhet ne ate textbox i behet search ne te gjitha vendet(path-et) qe jane ne variablin e ambientit %PATH%  duke i shtuar nje nga formatet e ekzekutueshme te windowsit si .exe .bat etj...

Se si konfigurohet kjo variabel ose se cfare permban default mund ta shohesh tek Control Panel-> System Properties->Advanced->Enviroment Variables  :buzeqeshje: 

Pastaj ose i shton aty vendin(path-in) ku ndodhet nje program qe do te hapet ose  e shkruan me venddodhje te plote tek textbox i Start->Run.

Tani nqs do te gjesh emrin e file-t qe hap nje program shko tek direktoria ku ke instaluar programin dhe kerko per file me prapashtese .exe. Ajo qe hap programin zakonisht eshte njelloj si emri i programit.
Nje menyre tjeter eshte ti japesh properties shortcut-it nga i cili e hap kete program dhe merr vesh vendodhjen edhe emrin e .exe.
E fundit eshte me prove pastaj :P

----------


## Davius

Qoska flm per sqarimin.

Une notepad dhe wordpad gjithmone hapi me Run, ashtu me ka mbet shprehi. 

Shembull per te hap me run notepad-in duhet te shkosh Run/notepad ndersa WordPad-in Run/Write dmth ndryshon...nuk eshte gjithmone emri i programit qe duhet te shkruhet ne Run per ta hapur ate program, shembull nese shkojme Run/Paint nuk te hapet asgje, por duhet Run/pbrush per te hapur Paintin...

Tash kur dua te hap Winamp dhe kur shkoj: Run/winamp nuk hapet, dhe une tash kerkoj se si Winamp ose cili do program tjeter ku mund t'i gjehet ai emri qe une ate program te hap mes Run-it se dije sa jam i qarte por besoj se me kupton se cka kerkoj...

----------


## edspace

Hapa nje teme me vete per menyrat e ndryshme qe mund te perdoren per te lehtesuar hapjen e programeve ne Windows. 

Si te lehtesojme hapjen e programeve, dosjeve, skedareve

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

kush me ndihmon dot te me japi disa komanda qe behen me aplikacionin  RUN..
psh:dxdiag,msinfo32,..........

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Provo njiher kto:

CONF.EXE - NetMeeting
 	DIALER.EXE - Phone Dialer
 	HELPCTR.EXE - Help and Support
 	HYPERTRM.EXE - HyperTerminal
 	ICWCONN1.EXE - Internet Connection Wizard
 	IEXPLORE.EXE - Internet Explorer
 	INETWIZ.EXE - Setup Your Internet Connection
 	INSTALL.EXE - User's Folder
 	MIGWIZ.EXE - File and Settings Transfer Wizard
 	MSCONFIG.EXE - System Configuration Utility
 	MSIMN.EXE - Outlook Express
 	MSINFO32.EXE - System Information
 	MSMSGS.EXE - Windows Messenger
	MSN6.EXE - MSN Explorer
 	PBRUSH.EXE - Paint
 	WAB.EXE - Windows Address Book
 	WABMIG.EXE - Address Book Import Tool
	WINNT32.EXE - User's Folder

These .EXE files reside in (c:\windows\system32\) or(c:\windows\) directory.
	ACCWIZ.EXE - Accessibility Wizard
 	CHARMAP.EXE - Character Map
 	CLEANMGR.EXE - Disk Space Cleanup Manager
 	CLICONFG.EXE - SQL Client Configuration Utility
 	CLSPACK.EXE - Class Package Export Tool
CMSTP.EXE - Connection Manager Profile Installer
 	CONTROL.EXE - Control Panel
 	DCOMCNFG.EXE - Component Services
 	DDESHARE.EXE - DDE Share
	DRWATSON.EXE - Doctor Watson v1.00b
 	DRWTSN32.EXE - Doctor Watson Settings
 	DXDIAG.EXE - DirectX Diagnostics
	EUDCEDIT.EXE - Private Character Editor
 	EVENTVWR.EXE - Event Viewer
 	EXPLORER.EXE - Windows Explorer
 	FXSCLNT.EXE - Fax Console
 	FXSCOVER.EXE - Fax Cover Page Editor
 	FXSEND.EXE - MS Fax Send Note Utility
	LOGOFF.EXE - System Logoff
 	MAGNIFY.EXE - Microsoft Magnifier
 	MMC.EXE - Microsoft Management Console
 	MOBSYNC.EXE - Microsoft Synchronization Manager
 	MPLAY32.EXE - Windows Media Player version 5.1
	MSTSC.EXE - Remote Desktop Connection
 	NARRATOR.EXE - Microsoft Narrator
 	NETSETUP.EXE - Network Setup Wizard
 	NSLOOKUP.EXE - NSLookup Application
 	NTSD.EXE - Symbolic Debugger for Windows 2000
	ODBCAD32.EXE - ODBC Data Source Administrator
 	OSUNINST.EXE - Windows Uninstall Utility
 	PACKAGER.EXE - Object Packager
 	PERFMON.EXE - Performance Monitor
 	PROGMAN.EXE - Program Manager
 	RASPHONE.EXE - Remote Access Phonebook
 	REGEDIT.EXE - Registry Editor
 	REGEDT32.EXE - Registry Editor
 	RESET.EXE - Resets Session
 	RSTRUI.EXE - System Restore
 	RTCSHARE.EXE - RTC Application Sharing
 	SFC.EXE - System File Checker
 	SHRPUBW.EXE - Create Shared Folder
 	SHUTDOWN.EXE - System Shutdown
 	SIGVERIF.EXE - File Signature Verification
 	SNDREC32.EXE - Sound Recorder
 	SNDVOL32.EXE - Sound Volume
 	SYNCAPP.EXE - Create A Briefcase
 	SYSEDIT.EXE - System Configuration Editor
 	SYSKEY.EXE - SAM Lock Tool
TASKMGR.EXE - Task Manager
	TELNET.EXE - MS Telnet Client
 	TSSHUTDN.EXE - System Shutdown
 	TOURSTART.EXE - Windows Tour Launcher
 	UTILMAN.EXE - System Utility Manager
 	USERINIT.EXE - My Documents
 	VERIFIER.EXE - Driver Verifier Manager
 	WIAACMGR.EXE - Scanner and Camera Wizard
	WINCHAT.EXE - Windows for Workgroups Chat
 	WINHELP.EXE - Windows Help Engine
 	WINHLP32.EXE - Help
 	WINVER.EXE - Windows Version Information
 	WSCRIPT.EXE - Windows Script Host Settings
 	WUPDMGR.EXE - Windows Update

The following are Control Panel applets that can be run from the run line. They are located in the c:\windows\system32 directory, and have the file type extension ".CPL".
 	ACCESS.CPL - Accessibility Options
 	APPWIZ.CPL - Add or Remove Programs
	DESK.CPL - Display Properties
 	HDWWIZ.CPL - Add Hardware Wizard
 	INETCPL.CPL - Internet Explorer Properties
 	INTL.CPL - Regional and Language Options
 	JOY.CPL - Game Controllers
	MAIN.CPL - Mouse Properties
 	MMSYS.CPL - Sounds and Audio Device Properties
 	NCPA.CPL - Network Connection
 	NUSRMGR.CPL - User Accounts
 	ODBCCP32.CPL - ODBC Data Source Administrator
 	POWERCFG.CPL - Power Options Properties
 	SYSDM.CPL - System Properties
	TELEPHON.CPL - Phone and Modem Options
 	TIMEDATE.CPL - Date and Time Properties

The following are Microsoft Management Console Snap-ins that can be opened from the run line. These applications have the file type extension ".MSC".
 	CERTMGR.MSC - Certificates
 	CIADV.MSC - Indexing Service
	COMPMGMT.MSC - Computer Management
 	DEVMGMT.MSC - Device Manager
 	DFRG.MSC - Disk Defragmenter
 	DISKMGMT.MSC - Disk Management
 	EVENTVWR.MSC - Event Viewer
	FSMGMT.MSC - Shared Folders
 	LUSRMGR.MSC - Local Users and Groups
 	NTMSMGR.MSC - Removable Storage
 	NTMSOPRQ.MSC - Removable Storage Operator Requests
	PERFMON.MSC - Performance Monitor
 	SERVICES.MSC - Services
bullet 	WMIMGMT.MSC - Windows Management Infrastructure

----------

